# B & B beverages and Wallace Bottling co Hamilton Ontario soda bottles



## RCO (Dec 5, 2015)

picked these up last weekend when I was down in that area and checked some antique stores and a flea market which had a couple vendors who had bottles . I didn't have either of these 2 bottles from Hamilton yet and hadn't had the chance to buy them before . although I have seen pictures of the B & B online before but had never seen the Wallace ever .B & B was listed in book as best and Bennett and operated from 1926 -1946Wallace bottling co is listed as operating from 1931-33 , since it operated for such a short time that might explain why I had not seen it before .


----------



## RCO (Dec 5, 2015)

also found an embossed soda bottle from Brantford Ontario , a Miller beverages , a very tall and thin 6 and half oz bottle . doesn't say who made it just a large M on bottom .its listed as operating from 1934-1940 and then appears to disappear from the area .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 5, 2015)

Canada has such nice-looking crown tops.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 5, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Canada has such nice-looking crown tops.



The funny thing about Canadian soda bottles is that the vast majority of them used generic designs, so you can have two bottles from small towns on opposite sides of the country that both look almost exactly the same.  They did the same thing with ACL graphics and even brand names as well, but to a lesser extent.  We seemed to almost completely skip the era of circular slug plate ABM bottles that the U.S. was using at the time, but unfortunately we also mostly skipped the (non-generic) art deco era.  Toronto and Montreal have a reasonable amount of art decos, but they're quite hard to find from other parts of the country, and even Toronto and Montreal don't have anywhere near the amount that you'll find in most American cities.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey RCO, I know you aren't from the Hamilton area but any chance you've ever heard of a tooled lip crown top split from Cummer & Son, Hamilton with a picture of an eagle on it?  I found one hidden in a little hole-in-the-wall Montreal antique store a year or two ago with an old price tag that makes me think it had been sitting there for a decade at least.  I've been able to find pictures of all sorts of beautiful bottles that Cummer put out but I've never seen another split.


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2015)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> Hey RCO, I know you aren't from the Hamilton area but any chance you've ever heard of a tooled lip crown top split from Cummer & Son, Hamilton with a picture of an eagle on it?  I found one hidden in a little hole-in-the-wall Montreal antique store a year or two ago with an old price tag that makes me think it had been sitting there for a decade at least.  I've been able to find pictures of all sorts of beautiful bottles that Cummer put out but I've never seen another split.



there is a lot of older bottles from Hamilton , I can't recall that specific bottle but have definity seen bottles from that company beforeits also not uncommon for bottles to sit at antique stores for a while . I've noticed that a few times


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2015)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> Spirit Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's true a lot of the bottles form Canada are the same design on bottle , I've noticed that a lot around Ontario , there is many standard dominion and consumer glass bottles used in different area .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 6, 2015)

It's even more noticeable in the western provinces, almost all soda bottles there are generic designs.  One of my areas of collecting is B.C. bottles and I think they only have one non-generic deco soda (although it's the nicest Canadian deco I know of - The Lions/Van Bros).  I wonder if there's a list anywhere of which designs come from which company, or if they ever were produced by both companies.  I'll have to have a look at my collection tonight, I'd like to some day compile a list of all the different designs.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 18, 2015)

In some cases Dominion and Consumers Glass had similar designs... Maybe a little before the Deco bottles really took off.
I think that the one and only BC art deco Lions is questionable, now that I've seen the Acadia, which is similar with the crackle look and both bottles were made by Consumers Glass.
I think I touched on this subject quite a while back, and although a little out of the Deco period, I can't remember if the Pacific Dry by Nelson Bottling was generic? Also there is is the Prairie Rose mfg. From Edmonton Alberta... Is it genric?
So true though that most bottles are of a genric type for local bottlers.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh well would you look at that.  I hadn't seen that Acadia bottle before.  Those two sure do look pretty similar.  
I'd forgotten about that Pacific Dry bottle, never did see any of those in person when I lived on the Coast.  I'm pretty sure I've never seen another one of those designs, same with the Prairie Rose bottle.  They both look like likely candidates for being generic bottles though, and I suppose it's also possible that there were some generic designs that only one company ever selected.


----------



## RCO (Dec 19, 2015)

my pictures have disappeared


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 19, 2015)

RCO said:


> my pictures have disappeared


I thought you must have had photos posted


----------



## RCO (Dec 25, 2015)

here are the pictures , not sure where they went but i'll repost them


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 25, 2015)

Ahhh there we go!.... Hey here are some fro BC with the same design as your B&B..... Where was it made?... or where is the dot located around the diamond on the base?


----------



## RCO (Jan 16, 2016)

ran across another best and Bennett bottle from Hamilton the other weekend at an antique store down south . haven't seen this 6 1/2 oz version before and its much different than first one I found and earlier . 
says design registered 1925 and made by dominion ,"  property of best and Bennett ltd Hamilton "
so its likely the first bottle the company used than they moved on to more common dominion soda bottle by late 20's


----------

